# hello all



## redbilly (Jan 30, 2012)

I have purchased a few HO pieces as a lot purchase.most of the locos look new(7);lots of track;buildings;controllers and spare parts.I would like to try and get these trains going;as they are really detailed and colourful.
The only engine that seems to run well is the Amtrack;the others seem to run poorly or "jerk" along the track.We also have sets of OH trains; earlier models.I have had these going;they are great;but require more area for layouts of course.I would be interested in repairing the HO locos if possible.
thanks all
interesting site


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Congrats on the train package.

In your hunt to get the locos running, don't ignore the track. The top surface of the rails should be quite clean and shiny. Do you know what type of track you have ... brass, steel, nickel-silver? Brass will tarnish easily. Steel will rust. Nickel silver keeps it's charm for quite a while. If brass or steel, clean the rails with a ScotchBrite pad and some GooGone or alchohol. Wipe down with a soft cloth when done. Check all of the rail joiners, too, and make sure they are tight / firm.

Clean the wheels on the locos, especially in way of the electrical path. Again, GooGone can help. An eraser works well on the wheels. Clean out any gunk, dried grease, etc. from the loco gears/motor, and then put a tiny drop of oil on any moving parts.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## redbilly (Jan 30, 2012)

yes;that sounds like a good idea.I was thinking about repair to the loco.The loco looks to be in good shape outwardly. Are Tyco locos repairable.What is the most common repair?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tycos are lower end. Parts are hard to find, other than bashing clone locos / motors.

Common issue are wiring shorts (broken solder), dirty gunked gearing, dry rubber on friction drive wheels, loose electrical pickup contacts between wheels and wires to motor, etc.

TJ


----------



## redbilly (Jan 30, 2012)

I did'nt pay much for the lot.I was hoping that I could get what I needed at a hobby store if I needed replacing parts.I like what I've seen at hobby shows and have a chance to visit a club here in town.
thanks


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome. PS Roughriders suck  lol


----------



## redbilly (Jan 30, 2012)

CFL great stuff.The Bombers were my second choice last year.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Isn't that blasphemy is Sask? lol keep the cup in the Prairies were the real fans are!


----------

